# Iced Tea Maker--need recipes and directions!



## he beholds

I just bought this iced tea maker and was hoping some of you have it, too. I need recipes! 

I tried to follow the directions in the booklet, but they made no sense to me, plus did not suggest sugar amounts, etc. In fact, they had me putting sugar in the brew basket, which made a huge clump of it remain in the basket. I tried it again today and put the sugar and lemon in the otherwise empty pitcher, while it waited to be filled up with brewed tea. It was much better, but not perfect.

I would like to try fruit teas or mint tea, but I hate to waste all of time, ice, and tea that it takes to make the three quarts of tea. I guess I could make less, but then what if it was a perfect batch? 

Any help on recipes? Also, if you have one of these, can you explain the ice situation? Do you add ice all the way to the ice mark before you brew the tea, or after the tea fills the pitcher halfway? 

Apparently I am a moron who cannot figure this out.

Gracias!


----------



## Quickened

I'll be watching this thread 

I only make hot tea as of now. And thats about as hard as heating water and putting a tea bag in. (blueberry tea mmmmmmm)


----------



## fredtgreco

I only use it for unsweetened tea. You can flavor the tea by putting lemon slices (or lime) in the brew basket, or using some (not all) flavored tea bags.


----------



## Sven

That thing looks too complicated. Just set a glass jar full of water with several of your favorite flavor tea bags on your front porch, and let the sunlight do the work. Then put as much sugar as seems good to you, then add a little more for good measure. If you like lemons, those are good too.


----------



## Edward

he beholds said:


> I just bought this iced tea maker and was hoping some of you have it, too. I need recipes!
> 
> I tried to follow the directions in the booklet, but they made no sense to me, plus did not suggest sugar amounts, etc. In fact, they had me putting sugar in the brew basket, which made a huge clump of it remain in the basket. I tried it again today and put the sugar and lemon in the otherwise empty pitcher, while it waited to be filled up with brewed tea. It was much better, but not perfect.
> 
> I would like to try fruit teas or mint tea, but I hate to waste all of time, ice, and tea that it takes to make the three quarts of tea. I guess I could make less, but then what if it was a perfect batch?
> 
> Any help on recipes? Also, if you have one of these, can you explain the ice situation? Do you add ice all the way to the ice mark before you brew the tea, or after the tea fills the pitcher halfway?
> 
> Apparently I am a moron who cannot figure this out.
> 
> Gracias!



It's almost impossible to make sweet tea in one of those things, especially if you follow the directions. The best bet, as you discovered, is to put the sugar in the pitcher, make the tea, stir it, and then add the ice. 

The directions (at least many years ago), call for the ice to be in the pitcher so that the tea cools as it flows in, and for the mixture to be ready by the time it's finished being made. But since you can't properly sweeten cool tea, the result will be unsatisfactory.


----------



## LarryCook

This may seem like a lot of effort, but the result is worth it.

Step 1: Fill reservoir to the top with filtered water.

Step 2: Fill pitcher to approximately 4" from the bottom (less than is called for) with ice.

Step 3: Cycle the valve on the basket a couple of times, place it in the closed position and ensure it is in fact closed.

Step 4: Place two family-sized flow-through tea bags (Luzianne is best) verically, one along each side of the basket.

Step 5: Add 1 & 1/3d cups sugar (standard southern strength) or 1 & 2/3 cups sugar (hi-test Georgia strength). Sugar should be placed between the two tea bags, making sure the teabags stay vertical along the sides of the basket.

Step 6: Hit the start button.

Step 7: As the water begins to fill the resevoir, begin stirring the hot water-sugar mixture to a syrupy consistency as it fills. Continue to stir, allowing the overflow to flow into the pitcher until nearly all of the sugar has dissovled in the hot water (approximately 10% of the total resevoir).

Step 8: Open the valve and let the syrupy water flow into the pitch until drained. Then close the valve for the duration of the reservoir. When the unit turns itself off, open the valve, pick up the basket off the reservoir and drain the remaining tea into the pitcher. Press the tea bags to get the remaining tea out.

Step 9: Enjoy.


----------



## Edward

LarryCook said:


> This may seem like a lot of effort, but the result is worth it.
> 
> Step 1: Fill reservoir to the top with filtered water.
> 
> Step 2: Fill pitcher to approximately 4" from the bottom (less than is called for) with ice.
> 
> Step 3: Cycle the valve on the basket a couple of times, place it in the closed position and ensure it is in fact closed.
> 
> Step 4: Place two family-sized flow-through tea bags (Luzianne is best) verically, one along each side of the basket.
> 
> Step 5: Add 1 & 1/3d cups sugar (standard southern strength) or 1 & 2/3 cups sugar (hi-test Georgia strength). Sugar should be placed between the two tea bags, making sure the teabags stay vertical along the sides of the basket.
> 
> Step 6: Hit the start button.
> 
> Step 7: As the water begins to fill the resevoir, begin stirring the hot water-sugar mixture to a syrupy consistency as it fills. Continue to stir, allowing the overflow to flow into the pitcher until nearly all of the sugar has dissovled in the hot water (approximately 10% of the total resevoir).
> 
> Step 8: Open the valve and let the syrupy water flow into the pitch until drained. Then close the valve for the duration of the reservoir. When the unit turns itself off, open the valve, pick up the basket off the reservoir and drain the remaining tea into the pitcher. Press the tea bags to get the remaining tea out.
> 
> Step 9: Enjoy.



Isn't it less work to just make it starting with a kettle on the stove, or a glass jar in the sun? Appliances should save work, not create work.


----------



## he beholds

LarryCook said:


> This may seem like a lot of effort, but the result is worth it.
> 
> Step 1: Fill reservoir to the top with filtered water.
> 
> Step 2: Fill pitcher to approximately 4" from the bottom (less than is called for) with ice.
> 
> Step 3: Cycle the valve on the basket a couple of times, place it in the closed position and ensure it is in fact closed.
> 
> Step 4: Place two family-sized flow-through tea bags (Luzianne is best) verically, one along each side of the basket.
> 
> Step 5: Add 1 & 1/3d cups sugar (standard southern strength) or 1 & 2/3 cups sugar (hi-test Georgia strength). Sugar should be placed between the two tea bags, making sure the teabags stay vertical along the sides of the basket.
> 
> Step 6: Hit the start button.
> 
> Step 7: As the water begins to fill the resevoir, begin stirring the hot water-sugar mixture to a syrupy consistency as it fills. Continue to stir, allowing the overflow to flow into the pitcher until nearly all of the sugar has dissovled in the hot water (approximately 10% of the total resevoir).
> 
> Step 8: Open the valve and let the syrupy water flow into the pitch until drained. Then close the valve for the duration of the reservoir. When the unit turns itself off, open the valve, pick up the basket off the reservoir and drain the remaining tea into the pitcher. Press the tea bags to get the remaining tea out.
> 
> Step 9: Enjoy.


Do you mean that I can turn make the water stay in the reservoir? Is that where and what the valve is/does?


----------



## LarryCook

Do you mean that I can turn make the water stay in the reservoir? Is that where and what the valve is/does?

The water will stay in the reservoir until you hit the start button. The valve is what you release to let the tea drain from the lower portion of the basket.

-----Added 7/16/2009 at 09:44:45 EST-----

Isn't it less work to just make it starting with a kettle on the stove, or a glass jar in the sun? Appliances should save work, not create work.

I will archive this response to remind me of why I do not post on this message board.


----------



## Glenn Ferrell

I make sweet iced tea with my drip coffee maker. For a gallon of tea, I place six or seven tea bags in the basket where the coffee usually goes. I prefer Luzianne tea. Run enough water through the maker to accumulate about a gallon of tea. Just keep adding water to the reservoir, of course emptying the coffee pot several times before it overflows The latter tea will of course be weaker, but mixes with the stronger first runnings. As the coffee maker pot fills, pour into your tea pitcher. With your first transfer to the tea pitcher, add a cup to cup and a half of sugar to the hot tea and stir. Remember, the sweetness is going to be diluted by melting ice. One may also add fresh mint, or some other tea bag- mint, orange, peach, etc. - to the coffee maker basket, with the regular tea bags, for different flavors. This is my typical summer drink and reminds me of Kentucky, even in Idaho. Many folks out here don’t appreciate sweet tea. I once had a tea maker and found I didn't need it.


----------



## Edward

LarryCook said:


> Do you mean that I can turn make the water stay in the reservoir? Is that where and what the valve is/does?
> 
> The water will stay in the reservoir until you hit the start button. The valve is what you release to let the tea drain from the lower portion of the basket.
> 
> -----Added 7/16/2009 at 09:44:45 EST-----
> 
> Isn't it less work to just make it starting with a kettle on the stove, or a glass jar in the sun? Appliances should save work, not create work.
> 
> I will archive this response to remind me of why I do not post on this message board.



Glad you found my comment useful - for something.


----------

